# حمل Microsoft Office Project Professional 2007 و كمان الاوفيس كاملة



## aly_moh (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،، 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اخوانى الكرام اقدم لكم اليوم وصلات تحميل Microsoft Office 2007 Beta 2
بوصلات مباشرة بعيدا عن المواقع ايها ...................


المجموعة كاملة 

Microsoft Office 2007 Beta 2


Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OPPLUS-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2007 
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OVP-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 with Business Contact Manager
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/BCM-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office Project Server 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OPS-EN.IMG
Microsoft Office Project Professional 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OPP-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office Groove 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OG-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office Groove Server 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OGS-EN.IMG
Microsoft Office OneNote 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OON-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office SharePoint Designer 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/SPD-EN.EXE
Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 - Enterprise
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/SPS32-EN.IMG
Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 - Enterprise(x64)
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/SPS64-EN.IMG
Microsoft Office Forms Server 2007
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OFS32-EN.IMG
Microsoft Office Forms Server 2007 (x64
http://download.esd.licensetech.com/Microsoft/DMMSO12B/PRO/AKAMAIFILES/OFS64-EN.IMG​
Product Key :

MTP6Q-D868F-448FG-B6MG7-3DBKT




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## kaplan (26 مايو 2006)

بصراحة دى خدمة خمس نجوم ميقومش بيها ال واحد فى كرم شخصك ومقامك الرفيع


----------



## kaplan (26 مايو 2006)

وبصراحة Ms Project2007 حاجة تانية خالص المفروض كده البريمافيرا تنتحر


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (27 مايو 2006)

يا اخوي العزيز ما استطعت انحمل المجموعة
خذ بيدي وارني كيف
رحم الله امك واباك


----------



## nathem (27 مايو 2006)

مشكور كثير و الله يقدرنا و نقدر نفيدكم


----------



## صابر دياب (28 مايو 2006)

أخي أنا لم أرى microsoft project 2007 وإن كنت في طريقي لتنزيله ولكن البرمافيرا لن تنتحر وإن لم تصدقني فإنظر إلى بريمافيرا 5 وقد جلست أتفرج عليه يومين أنه تحفة وأكيد بروجيكت سيكون تحفة ولكن الإثنين سكون ممتازين وسيتنافسا مع بعضهم وأن مستخدم للإثنين وإن كنت أميل للبريمافيرا أكثر 

وأشكر الأخ علي شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الضخم وأقول له وفقك الله وجزالك عنا خيراً


----------



## aly_moh (28 مايو 2006)

محمد البوسيفي قال:


> يا اخوي العزيز ما استطعت انحمل المجموعة
> خذ بيدي وارني كيف
> رحم الله امك واباك




مشكورين كتير علي مروركم و جزاكم الله خيرا

الاخ محمد بمجرد ضغطك علي اللينك هيظهر حفظ 
او اضغط يمين الماوس و حفظ باسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## nabilhabib (28 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز مشكور على هذا الجهد المميز. أنا نزلت أوفيس 2007 من قبل ولكن طلب مني ان أستخدم ويندوز جديد غير الي عندي وهو اكس بي فما هو السبب أرجو المساعدة من فضلك. شكرا لك
أخوك نبيل


----------



## aly_moh (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
اخى الكريم / نبيل
انا فى الحقيقة منزلتش منها غير 
MS-Project 2007 
و معرفش حاجة عن الباقى 
بس لما نزلت البرنامج مطلبش غير السيريال و هو موجود
استعين بحد ذو خبرة 

مشكور كتير 

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## محمد عصام (31 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر 



محمد عصام الدين


----------



## mr_Ezzat (1 يونيو 2006)

الله ينور يا باشا و ربنا يكتر من امثالك


----------



## dimam (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا أخ
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## k71273 (19 يونيو 2006)

لا ادري كيف اشكرك و لكن دعني اقول اللهم اجزه خير ما يتمناه في دنياه و اخرته


----------



## aly_moh (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للمرور
و اى خدمة 
علي محمد


----------



## abouahmed (24 يونيو 2006)

يا رب ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويجعل لك في اولادك خيرا بما تفعله صنيعا لوجه الله تعالى 
ومنتظر المزيد لتبادل المعرفة بين ابناء الوطن الواحد
ولك جزيل الشكر
مهندس / محمد النجار
مدير المشروعات بشركة السويدي للكابلات


----------



## yassine-maroc (24 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom if you wanna use microsoftoffice & project beta12 mean 2007
you should have windows xp sp 2 or newer version like Vista or Pre-Sp3


----------



## mmi_arch (25 يونيو 2006)

*ألف شكر*



صابر دياب قال:


> أخي أنا لم أرى microsoft project 2007 وإن كنت في طريقي لتنزيله ولكن البرمافيرا لن تنتحر وإن لم تصدقني فإنظر إلى بريمافيرا 5 وقد جلست أتفرج عليه يومين أنه تحفة وأكيد بروجيكت سيكون تحفة ولكن الإثنين سكون ممتازين وسيتنافسا مع بعضهم وأن مستخدم للإثنين وإن كنت أميل للبريمافيرا أكثر
> 
> وأشكر الأخ علي شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الضخم وأقول له وفقك الله وجزالك عنا خيراً




ألف شكر يا أخ علي

وأريد أن أطلب البريمافيرا 5 إن أمكن

وشكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد المجيد زيدان (26 يونيو 2006)

*abdelmgidzedan************

تحميل ال البرنامج رسال


----------



## aly_moh (26 يونيو 2006)

الحقية انا معنديش برنامج بريمافيرا 5 و لكن ان استطعت ساحضرة لك

شكرا لمرورك 

ارجوا ان تستمتعوا بالموضوع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## altaib (6 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخويه وبارك الله فيك وبعملك

في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مو راضي يتحمل ليش ياترى


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مو راضي يتحمل ليش ياترى


----------



## gh_abosafi1 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هل انتهت صلاحية الرابط لانو ما نزل اشي معي ارجو المساعدة
We're sorry, but you are not authorized to complete this download.

You will need to purchase a Download Service to receive this product.


----------



## محمد عصام (28 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم للأسف صلاحيه الرابط لم تعد صالحه 

و شكرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء إعادة التنزيل*

رجاء من الأخ الحبيب إعادة تنزيل البرنامج لتعم الفائدة 
ونفع الله بك الناس جميعا:12:


----------



## loved_boy (29 نوفمبر 2006)

رجاء من الأخ الحبيب إعادة تنزيل البرنامج لتعم الفائدة 
ونفع الله بك الناس جميعا


----------



## جنااات (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ولا وصلة تعمل اطلاااااااااااااقا 
اتمنى اعرف السبب 
متشوقة جداااااااااااااااااااا 
microsotf project 
لكن للاسف لم اصل اليه حتى الان


----------



## hasan2004 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الوصلات لا تعمل 
يرجي الإعادة و شكرا"


----------



## silverfox (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر أخي العزيز على هذه البرامج ولكن مع الأسف لم أستطع تنزيلها لأن الرسالة التالية تطلب مني شراء خدمة تنزيل لكي أستطيع تحميلها
You will need to purchase a Download Service to receive this product


----------



## Mr.c-engineer (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لايوجد اي رابط مسموح به


----------



## إنشائي14 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ولا رابط شغال


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (19 يناير 2007)

للاسف الملف غير موجود يا ريت ترفعه مرة تانية
شكرا


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## gelgamish (16 يوليو 2007)

تسلم بس ليش الروابط ما تشتغل .......... يا ريت لو في حل


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (16 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور عليها


----------



## أبو مدين (17 يوليو 2007)

أخى الروابط لا تعمل معى أرجو إيجاد حل


----------



## eng_mostafaa (19 يوليو 2007)

الى عنده روابط شغاله ل msproject 2007 يبعتهالنا ضرورى لان هذه الروابط لا تعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جانين للمساحة (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووور 
لكن انا عندي مشكلة بالتحميل 
هل الروابط مازالت تشتغل ..؟؟


----------



## gelgamish (6 أغسطس 2007)

ما تشتغل اللنكات يا اخوي ليش


----------



## كيميكال (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## sumrak2000 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل رجاء الافادة


----------



## mamado5 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ده 
بس المشكله ان الروابط مش شغاله دلوقتي 
و انا عايز ال ms project 2007


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ساحر الليل (26 ديسمبر 2007)

ولا رابط شغال....شو القصة أخي..بتمنى تلاقي حل لهالمشكلة بسرعة.جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## habibko1 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*الروابط لا تعمل*



mamado5 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أولا شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ده
> بس المشكله ان الروابط مش شغاله دلوقتي
> و انا عايز ال ms project 2007





شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن اين الروابط


----------



## Mohamed GI (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## eng_h_kin (4 يناير 2008)

رائع رائع جزاك الله خيرا ياخى


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 يناير 2008)

لا ادري كيف اشكرك و لكن دعني اقول اللهم اجزه خير ما يتمناه في دنياه و اخرته


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (9 يناير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو مراجعه الروابط مره اخرى


----------



## Eng.Haythem (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## garary (4 فبراير 2009)

كيف يمكن الحصول على برنامج
Microsoft Project Professional 2007


----------



## الوادي للديكور (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ... اولا شكرا على المجهود وروح التعاون والافادة 
ولكن لم استطع تحميل برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت .. برجاء اعطائي رابط مباشر يعمل واحمل منه بسهولة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## elwahsh (29 يونيو 2009)

نعيم ابو كرم قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل ارجو مراجعه الروابط مره اخرى


حد يرد علينا لو سمحتو


----------



## جمال السيد (30 يونيو 2009)

رجاء من الأخ الحبيب إعادة تنزيل البرنامج لتعم الفائدة 
ونفع الله بك الناس جميعا


----------



## fawaz5332 (3 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم اشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير يااستاذي الكريك ولكن الملاحظه ما قدرت افتح الصفحة وش المشكلة واكثر من مره حاولت 
اتمنى افادتي ولك جزيل الشكر....


----------



## fawaz5332 (3 يناير 2010)

*اخي الكريم اشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير يااستاذي الكريم ولكن الملاحظه ما قدرت افتح الصفحة وش المشكلة واكثر من مره حاولت 
اتمنى افادتي ولك جزيل الشكر....*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن سامرائي (31 يناير 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## يسرى191 (5 فبراير 2011)

page not found 
ارجو التأكد من الروابط اخى الكريم 
و شكرا


----------



## emam_otefy (7 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## boushy (11 يونيو 2011)

File not found.


----------



## mjroo782 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اللينكات مش شغالة لو سمحت ممكن تحديثها محتاج برنامج بروجكت


----------



## احمد عبد القادر (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم مشكورين ياريت ms براط شغال


----------

